# Canex expanding items also found on L/U?



## BeyondTheNow (3 Jan 2018)

I hadn’t been in a Canex in a quite a while and was surprised to see they’ve added berets to their collection. (They had Army, Navy, RCAF & MP at this particular location.) Is that standard now? Does anyone foresee them continuing to add additional items (other than the few they have already) that are also available through Logistik Unicorp?


----------



## Arty39 (3 Jan 2018)

I’ve been in almost 5 years and always remember seeing berets for sale. Most canex store have also started to stock cap badges and deu stuff in the last couple years.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2018)

So that's where the WALTS are getting the items from  ;D


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Jan 2018)

Arty39 said:
			
		

> I’ve been in almost 5 years and always remember seeing berets for sale. Most canex store have also started to stock cap badges and deu stuff in the last couple years.



Yeah, I’ve seen the badges, pins, belt buckles, mess kit items, RCAF scarves and the like....small stuff, but never saw the berets before. The last time I was in a Canex was almost a year ago and they definitely weren’t there then (Edmonton), unless sold out. Mind you, I’ve only been in...5?...different Canex locations. I would assume the size of the location plays a factor in what they carry. I was just surprised is all.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2018)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Yeah, I’ve seen the badges, pins, belt buckles, mess kit items, RCAF scarves and the like....small stuff, but never saw the berets before. The last time I was in a Canex was almost a year ago and they definitely weren’t there then (Edmonton), unless sold out. Mind you, I’ve only been in...5?...different Canex locations. I would assume the size of the location plays a factor in what they carry. I was just surprised is all.



Gagetown has carried berets since at least the late 90's early 2k's


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Jan 2018)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Gagetown has carried berets since at least the late 90's early 2k's



Oh wow, okay. Yeah, I’ve never been out that way. ‘Suppose I could’ve walked right by them at any point, since I wasn’t looking for them...


----------



## mariomike (3 Jan 2018)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I hadn’t been in a Canex in a quite a while and was surprised to see they’ve added berets to their collection.





			
				Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> Historically, I've purchased all my berets through Canex



Canex berets
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+berets+canex&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=2ZxNWty5C-ifXu-Am6AK&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## BeyondTheNow (3 Jan 2018)

What would I do without you, MM :rofl:


----------

